# MD 97600 (Medion Laptop)

## TheJoker89

Heyho,

habe seit letztem mittwoch ein neues Noteboot, von ALDI

Es ist das MD97600.

bisher habe ich eigentlich alles zum laufen bekommen bis aus Audio und DMA modus bei der HDD.

hier ist mein lspci output:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

06:05.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)

06:07.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
```

da ich leider nicht genau weiß welche kernel sektionen hierfür alle benötigt werden, habe ich meine kernel config bei rapidshare.de hochgeladen:

```
http://rapidshare.de/files/32904508/.config.html
```

ich hoffe mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen, in den eng forums habe ich nichts gefunden was mir helfen könnte   :Exclamation: 

EDIT:

Wenn ihr mehr details braucht, einfach reinschreiben

----------

## SvenFischer

Das sollte Dein Soundtreiber sein:

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

Ein Tipp von mir: Mach das ganze Soundzeug fest in den Kernel.

Wichtig wird dann

/etc/modules.d/alsa

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.co$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias snd-card0 snd-8x0 (hier kommt Dein modulname rein, bitte suchen)

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

options snd cards_limit=1

```

Dann noch den Befehl modules-update ausführen.

emerge hdparm (für DMA)

rc-update add hdparm boot

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Quote:*   

> Das sollte Dein Soundtreiber sein:
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

 

das ist richtig

 *Quote:*   

> Wichtig wird dann
> 
> /etc/modules.d/alsa

 

werd ich mal ausprobieren

 *Quote:*   

> emerge hdparm (für DMA)
> 
> rc-update add hdparm boot

 

war irgendwie klar dass die antwort kommt, ich war nicht ausführlich genug,

wenn ich hdparm -d1 /dev/hda starte dann erscheint die meldung:

```
/dev/hda:

 setting using_dma to 1 (on)

 HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted

 using_dma    =  0 (off)
```

ja, ich weiß wofür das steht   :Wink: 

irgendwie scheine ich nicht den richtigen ide treiber zu haben, aber wie rausbkommen welchen ich brauche?

denn im lspci steht ja nur was von sata, was mich sehr verwirrt   :Confused: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Wird Deine Festplatte über /dev/sdxx oder /dev/hdaxx angesprochen?

Wenn Sie über die SCSI (dev/sdxx) angesprochen wird, dann entfällt die Notwendigkeit von hdparm. Es gibt noch ein sdparm, aber damit habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.

Teste mal die Geschwindigkeit der HD's mittels: hdparm -tT /dev/xxx (geht auch bei SCSI).

----------

## Mr.Big

warum fütterst Du nicht einfach mal Google mit Deinen Problemen!?

eine Suche nach: "Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller " +linux

bringt Dir schon an erster Stelle eine Seite mit Kernelconfig usw..

J.

----------

## TheJoker89

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Wird Deine Festplatte über /dev/sdxx oder /dev/hdaxx angesprochen?

 

das ist ja das komische, sie wird über hda angesprochen

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> warum fütterst Du nicht einfach mal Google mit Deinen Problemen!?
> 
> eine Suche nach: "Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller " +linux
> 
> bringt Dir schon an erster Stelle eine Seite mit Kernelconfig usw..
> ...

 

das problem ist ja dass es ein ide controller ist, in windows wird er zumindest als dieser angezeigt und meine hd wird nicht ohne grund über hda angesprochen und nicht über sda oder?

----------

## SvenFischer

Ist denn das auch seine SATA-HD, die am SATA Controller angeschlossen wurde?

Wenn ja: Im Kernel gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten SATA-HD zu betreiben: als sdxx oder hdxx

Seit längerem empfiehlt man nur noch den Betrieb von sdxx

Was macht der Sound?

Bei mir SATA:

```

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

 SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y                           (das ist mein Treiber)

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

```

----------

## TheJoker89

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Ist denn das auch seine SATA-HD, die am SATA Controller angeschlossen wurde?
> 
> Wenn ja: Im Kernel gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten SATA-HD zu betreiben: als sdxx oder hdxx
> 
> Seit längerem empfiehlt man nur noch den Betrieb von sdxx
> ...

 

soweit ich weiß ist sie das...kann man das nachprüfen ohne den laptop aufzuschrauben?

werde deine config gleich mal probieren,

muss ich da irgendwie was im fstab ändern wegen sdxx betrieb statt hdxx? (weiß nicht genau ob ich das richtig verstanden hab)

und die sache mit dem sound: werd ich sofort testen, wenn ich wieder alles am laufen hab ^^ dachte mir gestern abend nur so aus spaß,

versuchste doch einfach mal wie weit einen in der beziehung genkernel weiterbringen kann...leider ohne erfolg und nun sind meine modules durcheinander

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y                           (das ist mein Treiber)
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y 

 

war bei mir nicht vorhanden ^^ habe sie dazu geschrieben

Welche kernel sources benutzt du SvenFischer?

----------

## TheJoker89

Super leute ich hab nen kernel Panic  :Very Happy: D

werd  mich gleich mal daran machen und den beheben

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda6" or unknown-block(0,0)              (habe auch sda6 versucht)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

kann es sein dass da ein chipsatz treiber fehlt? (IDE/SATA)

----------

## Mr.Big

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y                           (das ist mein Treiber)
> ...

 

Wieso???

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL:        

  │ This option enables support for Silicon Image Serial ATA.   

  │ If unsure, say N.  

Ich dachte eigentlich Du hättest einen ICH6 Chipsatz und keinen "Sil"!!!

Ich verweise nochmal auf mein erstes Posting! 

Dort findest Du eine funktionierende Beispiel .config

für Deinen Chipsatz!

Nachtrag:

Scheint wohl ein generelles Problem mit dem Chipsatz zu sein.

Siehe auch:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_SATA_and_Linux#No_DMA_on_system_hard_disk

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *TheJoker89 wrote:*   
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=m
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y                           (das ist mein Treiber)
> ...

 

ja das ist richtig, jedoch habe ich den chip einfach so übernommen, sollte doch kein problem darstellen oder?

----------

## TheJoker89

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Das sollte Dein Soundtreiber sein:
> 
> CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y
> 
> Ein Tipp von mir: Mach das ganze Soundzeug fest in den Kernel.[/code]

 

meinst du damit: OSS und ALSA in den kernel mit sternchen einkompilen und und die karten bzw. optionen

als module?

----------

## Mr.Big

 *TheJoker89 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ja das ist richtig, jedoch habe ich den chip einfach so übernommen, sollte doch kein problem darstellen oder?

 

sicher nicht, bringt Dich aber der Lösung nicht wirklich näher!

 :Wink: 

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

>  *TheJoker89 wrote:*   
> 
> ja das ist richtig, jedoch habe ich den chip einfach so übernommen, sollte doch kein problem darstellen oder? 
> 
> sicher nicht, bringt Dich aber der Lösung nicht wirklich näher!
> ...

 

war auch nicht so gedacht, nur dachte ich mit: wird schon nicht schaden, wenn da n modul mehr drin steckt (im kernel)   :Smile: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Mach doch einfach den ganzen relevanten Soundkram fest rein (=y / kein Modul).

Wenn Du einen Kernel baust, der nur das enthält, was Du wirklich brauchst, dann brauchst Du auch viel weniger Zeit beim nächsten Kernel Update) kompilieren. Ich setze noch einen drauf und baue alles fest rein (extrem wichtig IDE/SATA/Filesystem, sonst bootet er nicht), dann vergisst man auch nicht ein Modul zu laden.

----------

## TheJoker89

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Mach doch einfach den ganzen relevanten Soundkram fest rein (=y / kein Modul).
> 
> Wenn Du einen Kernel baust, der nur das enthält, was Du wirklich brauchst, dann brauchst Du auch viel weniger Zeit beim nächsten Kernel Update) kompilieren. Ich setze noch einen drauf und baue alles fest rein (extrem wichtig IDE/SATA/Filesystem, sonst bootet er nicht), dann vergisst man auch nicht ein Modul zu laden.

 

ich verstehe allerdings nicht wie das gehen soll:

1. alles in den kernel einbauen samt sound treiber, aber es in die alsa config eintragen!? geht das?

dass ich alles einbauen muss was zum booten benötigt wird weiß ich, hab ich auch gemacht, habe kernel config befolgt.

nur beim sound bin ich mir unsicher...aber egal, es ist mir fürs erste wichtig dma zum laufen zu bekommen

EDIT:

Habe jetzt alles von alsa in den kernel einkompiliert: ALSA + HDA Intel Treiber   (Unter knoppix 5.0.1 cd version läuft das teil komischerweise ohne dass ich was einstellen muss   :Shocked:  )

werde gleich mal bei oss das gleiche machen

EDIT2:

habs gemacht, hat mich aber nicht weitergebracht, habe jetzt alsa-driver eingespielt und mache nen neuen kernel...auf ein neues

kann mir nicht irgendwer helfen???

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Habe jetzt alles von alsa in den kernel einkompiliert: ALSA + HDA Intel Treiber (Unter knoppix 5.0.1 cd version läuft das teil komischerweise ohne dass ich was einstellen muss  )
> 
> werde gleich mal bei oss das gleiche machen 

 

Oha, du hast aber nicht ALSA und OSS im kernel aktiviert? Das wird nämlich nicht funktionieren, OSS und ALSA können nicht zusammen verwendet werden. Mach stattdessen nur ALSA rein und aktiviere dort die OSS-Emulation!

Oder mach im Kernel nur "Sound Card Support" als Modul rein und deaktiviere alles unter "Advance Linux Sound Architecture" und "Open Sound System". Dann nach einem neustart mit dem neuen Kernel machst du ein "emerge alsa-driver" und führst alsaconf aus, der Rest sollte sich dann automagisch von selbst konfigurieren. Du musst abschließend nur alsamixer öffnen und die Lautstärke aufdrehen und unmuten.

Viel Glück!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Habe jetzt alles von alsa in den kernel einkompiliert: ALSA + HDA Intel Treiber (Unter knoppix 5.0.1 cd version läuft das teil komischerweise ohne dass ich was einstellen muss  )
> 
> werde gleich mal bei oss das gleiche machen  
> 
> Oha, du hast aber nicht ALSA und OSS im kernel aktiviert? Das wird nämlich nicht funktionieren, OSS und ALSA können nicht zusammen verwendet werden. Mach stattdessen nur ALSA rein und aktiviere dort die OSS-Emulation!
> ...

 

danke werds versuchen

geht das ganze eigentlich auch ohne die alsa-drivers zu emergen und das im kernel zu aktivieren?

EDIT:

habe alles ausgeführt was du gesagt hast

also das mit sound als modul und alsa-driver emerged und alsaconf ausgeführt...alles ohne fehler jedoch ohne erfolgreiche sound ausgabe...shit

sagt mal leute kann es sein dass arts, der kde sound dämon im arsch ist? hab so das gefühl...weil ich mein kde stück für stück emerged habe, also paket für paket anstatt kdebase zu emergen

EDIT2:

Ich glaube meine vermutung hat sich bewahrheitet, denn wenn ich nen mic anstecke denn kommt diese knacken, und wenn ich im mixer mic deaktiviere denn kommt es nicht mehr-> arts ist wahrscheinlich kaputt ^^ weiß jemand wie man das fixt?

kann da normales re-emergen helfen?

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> arts ist wahrscheinlich kaputt ^^ weiß jemand wie man das fixt? 

 

Überhaupt nicht, du kannst arts so wie er ist in die Mülltonne treten. Dieses Mistprogramm funktioniert nie richtig, egal was du anstellst. Das einzige was arts kann ist Probleme machen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Schalt ihn im Kontrollzentrum ab und wenn du unbedingt die Systemsounds brauchst, dann benutz einen anderen Player dafür (z.B. play aus dem Paket sox).

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   arts ist wahrscheinlich kaputt ^^ weiß jemand wie man das fixt?  
> 
> Überhaupt nicht, du kannst arts so wie er ist in die Mülltonne treten. Dieses Mistprogramm funktioniert nie richtig, egal was du anstellst. Das einzige was arts kann ist Probleme machen. 
> 
> Schalt ihn im Kontrollzentrum ab und wenn du unbedingt die Systemsounds brauchst, dann benutz einen anderen Player dafür (z.B. play aus dem Paket sox).

 

^^ also das arts so in die mülltonne kann...denk ich eigentlich nicht aber ok, du kennst dich sicherlich besser damit aus, was für eine alternative gibts denn da? also was für einen sound dämon?

----------

## Vortex375

Du brauchst eigentlich keinen Sounddämon.

Für die kde Systemsounds kannst du im Kontrollzentrum ein anderen Programm einstellen. Es bietet sich was "leichtes" an, wie z.B. play aus dem Paket sox. Damit es mit alsa zusammenarbeitet solltest du das Paket alsa-oss emergen und im Kontrollzentrum als Befehl für die Soundwiedergabe "aoss play" einstellen.

Für Softwaremixing brauchst du auch keinen Soundserver, sondern kannst dir dmix einrichten. Such dafür mal auf (de.)gentoo-wiki.com oder hier im Forum.

arts ist übrigens wirklich Schrottreif und wird auch seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. In kde4 wird er durch etwas anderes ersetzt werden (so hieß es zumindest bisher).

----------

## firefly

Vortex375: wiso nicht gleich aplay verwenden, dann brauchst du auch nicht das aoss paket  :Wink: 

aplay befindet sich im paket alsa-utils

----------

## Vortex375

Weil aplay nur wav abspielen kann und play kann auch mp3/vorbis.  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

aber trotzdem bauchst du kein aoss den play bzw. sox kann auch nativ alsa  :Wink: 

```
emerge -pv sox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/sox-12.17.9  USE="alsa encode mad ogg" 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## TheJoker89

ok, da das soweit denn auch geklärt wäre kommen wir jetzt zu dem problem, was mir eigentlich wichter ist: performance!

wie ihr alle sicher schon gelesen habt, habe ich da ein paar probleme mit meinem ide controller ( habe jetzt rausgefunden dass es wirklich

ein ATA und KEIN S-ATA controller ist ) (und wenn windows noch so ein riesen bug ist, dafür wars gut XD)

allerdings wird mir der controller ja als SATA-Controller angezeigt

```
00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)
```

weiß da jemand rat, wie man den zum laufen bekommt? (DMA)

EDIT:

habe hier die aktuellen DMA werte der platte...:

```
TheJoker-Mobile ~ # hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2208 MB in  2.03 seconds = 1086.21 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    6 MB in  4.12 seconds =   1.46 MB/sec

```

EDIT2:

Aus einem anderen thread der mit arts bzw sound probs zu tun hat:

 *Quote:*   

> Zitat:
> 
> Noch wer eine Idee?
> 
> So langsam bin ich echt ratlos. Funktioniert der Sound denn, wenn du mit einer LiveCD wie knoppix startest?

 

quote von Vortex275

antwort bei mir: ein riesen JAAA das ist ja das komische   :Shocked: 

----------

## Mr.Big

gib doch mal spaßenshalber folgenden Bootparameter mit

```
libata.atapi_enabled=1
```

----------

## TheJoker89

 *Mr.Big wrote:*   

> gib doch mal spaßenshalber folgenden Bootparameter mit
> 
> ```
> libata.atapi_enabled=1
> ```
> ...

 

hab ich schon ausprobiert, funktioniert leider immernoch nicht, bekomme bei beiden geräten die gleiche fehlermeldung

EDIT: habe jetzt arts zum laufen gebracht =)) nur noch dma fehlt mir...

----------

## TheJoker89

Hey leute habe hier noch mal eine geupdatete version meiner kernel config (2.6.17-gentoo-r :Cool: 

http://rapidshare.de/files/36483016/config-2.6.17-r8-14.html

wäre nett wenn mir mal einer helfen könnte, wie ich dieses **** DMA zum laufen bekomme

was muss ich außer nen neuen kernel bauen noch machen?

----------

## TheJoker89

kleines update, habe auf gentoo 2.6.18 umgestellt und habe folgende dmesg:

```
00000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 0000000 0 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.80GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c00)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.2

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 10 *11)

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 23) interrupt mode.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:04: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: b4000000-b7ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: b8000000-b80fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x37 set to 0x1

apm: BIOS not found.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1163367637.352:1): initialized

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 915GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0200000, using 6144k, total 7872 k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x32, linelength=4096, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3] C4[C3])

ACPI: Getting cpuindex for acpiid 0x1

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (49 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (37 C)

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

intelfb: intelfb_init

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/9 45G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

intelfb: intelfb_setup

intelfb: no options

intelfb: intelfb_pci_register

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ  10

intelfb: fb aperture: 0xc0000000/0x10000000, MMIO region: 0xb0080000/0x80000

intelfb: Cannot reserve FB region.

intelfb: cleanup

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:07.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0x3000, 00:0a:e4:b9:82:90, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

hda: SAMSUNG MP0804H, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x280b1, caps: 0xb04713/0x60040d

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

hdb: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156368016 sectors (80060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

ahci: probe of 0000:00:1f.2 failed with error -12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.00

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ XX XX XX XX ]

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: invalid MAP value 1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

ata: 0x1f0 IDE port busy

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18B8 irq 15

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xb0004000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> Link [LNKH] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 11, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.12rc1 (Thu Jun 22 13:55:50 2006 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ  10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xb0000000 irq 10

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (4020 buckets, 32160 max) - 172 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 256k freed

libata: exports duplicate symbol sata_deb_timing_normal (owned by kernel)

kobject_add failed for ata_piix with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

 [<c02069fd>] kobject_add+0x12c/0x152

 [<c0206af8>] kobject_register+0x19/0x30

 [<c012912f>] sys_init_module+0x107f/0x1450

 [<c0147a9e>] do_sync_read+0x0/0xf1

 [<c014845d>] vfs_read+0x9f/0x141

 [<c01487c4>] sys_read+0x3c/0x63

 [<c0102a19>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

libata: exports duplicate symbol sata_deb_timing_normal (owned by kernel)

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.1.2kdmprq

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

kobject_add failed for ahci with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

 [<c02069fd>] kobject_add+0x12c/0x152

 [<c0206af8>] kobject_register+0x19/0x30

 [<c027ccc3>] bus_add_driver+0x4a/0xfa

 [<c021006b>] __pci_register_driver+0x34/0x4e

 [<c01293c5>] sys_init_module+0x1315/0x1450

 [<c0147a9e>] do_sync_read+0x0/0xf1

 [<c0102a19>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:06:05.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ  11

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

libata: exports duplicate symbol sata_deb_timing_normal (owned by kernel)

kobject_add failed for ata_piix with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

 [<c02069fd>] kobject_add+0x12c/0x152

 [<c0206af8>] kobject_register+0x19/0x30

 [<c012912f>] sys_init_module+0x107f/0x1450

 [<c0147a9e>] do_sync_read+0x0/0xf1

 [<c014845d>] vfs_read+0x9f/0x141

 [<c01487c4>] sys_read+0x3c/0x63

 [<c0102a19>] sysenter_past_esp+0x56/0x79

ipw2200: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

ipw2200: Detected geography ZZM (11 802.11bg channels, 0 802.11a channels)

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

Adding 1052220k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1052220k

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'fingerprint-bs/config'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

[drm] Initialized i915 1.5.0 20060119 on minor 0

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

vmmon: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

vmmon: no version magic, tainting kernel.

vmmon: module license 'unspecified' taints kernel.

/dev/vmmon[7085]: Module vmmon: registered with major=10 minor=165

/dev/vmmon[7085]: Module vmmon: initialized

vmnet: no version magic, tainting kernel.

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7125 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 0 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 0 successfully opened

bridge-eth0: enabling the bridge

bridge-eth0: up

bridge-eth0: already up

bridge-eth0: attached

/dev/vmnet: open called by PID 7135 (vmnet-bridge)

/dev/vmnet: hub 2 does not exist, allocating memory.

/dev/vmnet: port on hub 2 successfully opened

bridge-ham0: enabling the bridge

bridge-ham0: up

bridge-ham0: already up

bridge-ham0: attached

```

wobei die untersten zeilen eher unwichtig sind....bin immernocham vezweifeln wegen DMA, habe jetzt rausgefunden, dass es eine "normale" ATA platte ist (MP0804H) von Samsung, brauche jede hilfe die ihr mir geben könnt

*hofft auf hilfe*

----------

